# Sticky  Bulls Fan Survey



## chibull

Hi Guys, let's tell something about our favorites and preferences on our Chicago Bulls;

Bulls fan since:
Favorite Bull (of all-time):
Favorite Bull (current):
Least favorite Bull (of all-time):
Least favorite Bull (current):
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible:
Unforgeta-Bull event:

Go Bulls!


----------



## chibull

Bulls fan since: 1996
Favorite Bulls (of all-time): #s 23 and 33 (of course)
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): the great - Izzy Schmissing
Least favorite Bull (current): Shannon Brown
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Unused ticket stub from the Bulls' inagural season vs the Knicks
Unforgeta-Bull event: 72-10 season, the best ever!!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Bulls fan since: 2003
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Tyrus Thomas
Favorite Bull (current): Tyrus Thomas
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Andres Nocioni
Least favorite Bull (current): Andres Nocioni
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Derrick Rose autographed basketball
Unforgeta-Bull event: POSEY SUCKS


----------



## BG7

Bulls fan since: Born. Watched the games with my dad. Earliest finals I can remember is 1996 with against the Sonics, but that is only a faint memory. A little more clearer on the two Jazz series. Hardcore fan since 98-99 season (yeah bad timing).
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Toni Kukoc tied with Ben Gordon
Favorite Bull (current): Ben Gordon
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Dalibor Bagaric
Least favorite Bull (current): Larry Hughes
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: The Chicago Bulls dynasty banner hanging over my bed.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Hopefully the Bulls can get the stop, and bring this game into overtime....Nocioni with the block, Chandler saves it, ahead to Gordon, he passes it to Curry, Curry lays it in.


----------



## Hustle

Bulls fan since: 1991, The Finals Against LAL
Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ
Favorite Bull (current): Nocioni going on Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): John Starks
Least favorite Bull (current): Larry Hughes
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: 3Peat Poster 
Unforgeta-Bull event: Bulls fans rooting for Manute Bol after Jordan's Bulls destroyed Philadelphia for the last time in Chicago Stadium. It was the first game I went to.


----------



## Dornado

*Bulls fan since*: My earliest Bulls memories are battling the bad boy Pistons... so late 80's.
*Favorite Bull (of all-time)*: This is a tie between Scottie Pippen and Toni Kukoc...
*Favorite Bull (current)*: Tough one, but I'll say Tyrus Thomas. Noah is up there.
*Least favorite Bull (of all-time)*: John Starks/Ben Wallace
*Least favorite Bull (current)*: This is also tough, because I actually like all of them... I'll cop out and say Larry Hughes because of his contract...
*Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible*: I have a Scottie Pippen jersey from back in the day... I'll go with that.
*Unforgeta-Bull event*: That first championship run in '91... I remember watching all of the games with my dad, and jumping out of my chair when we finally beat the Lakers... I have to say though, the entire period from 1991 to 1998 was pure magic...


----------



## Bulls96

Bulls fan since: 1989

Favorite Bull (of all-time): Mike

Favorite Bull (current): Nocioni

Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Deng

Least favorite Bull (current): Deng

Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: 1996 final games tape.

Unforgeta-Bull event: 1996 final, first appearance in Seattle (first quarter)


----------



## someone

Bulls fan since: 1993
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Pippen and Rodman
Favorite Bull (current): Tyrus
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): John Starks (haha)
Least favorite Bull (current): I'll say Gordon for his shortcoming (lol-pun intended) although I still like him alot 
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: My 2 $15 hologram mj cards
Unforgeta-Bull event: Jordan's last shot as a Bull, I prolly cried haha


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls fan since: 1983-1984 season
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Michael Jordan
Favorite Bull (current): Kirk Hinrich
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Corey Benjamin, Dalibar Bagaric
Least favorite Bull (current): Aaron Gray (out of the rotation players, but don't really have a least favorite)
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Autographed Craig Hodges white & red Bulls cap.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Attending my first Bulls game during the 96-97 season, game 1 of the second round against Atlanta. Won 100-97.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Maybe we should sticky this thread so that all old members and future members know a bit about us as Bulls fans :whoknows:


----------



## King Joseus

P to the Wee said:


> Maybe we should sticky this thread so that all old members and future members know a bit about us as Bulls fans :whoknows:


There used to be a thread like this one stickied, I don't know where it went...


----------



## giusd

Bulls fan since: 1971
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Bob "butter bean" Love
Favorite Bull (current): Noci
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ricky Sober
Least favorite Bull (current): none 
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: I have all three wheaties boxes from the bulls first three championships. 
Unforgeta-Bull event Bull home game number six versus Protland when they were down 14 pts to start the 4th quarter.

david


----------



## Gordon7

Bulls fan since: 1990
Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ23
Favorite Bull (current): Ben Gordon
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Will Purdue
Least favorite Bull (current): Kirk Hinrich
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Jordan Jersey Collection\ BG7\MJ23 Cards
Unforgeta-Bull event: MJ's Dunk over Ewing \ Pips Dunk Over Ewing


----------



## VincentVega

Bulls fan since: about 1990
Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ
Favorite Bull (current): Hinrich/Nocioni (tie)
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Jalen Rose
Least favorite Bull (current): Tyrus Thomas (don't dislike him...just want to see more out of him)
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: signed Pippen jersey ca. '95
Unforgeta-Bull event: Jordan vs. Russell, all net


----------



## NewAgeBaller

P to the Wee said:


> Favorite Bull (of all-time): Tyrus Thomas


no way.. :laugh:

You like Tyrus over MJ, Pippen, Rodman, Kukoc....etc?? I know its an opinion-based question but I didn't think anyone liked Tyrus _that_ much..


----------



## someone

^ yeah that's a little crazy I think too, but oh well, that's his opinion. Maybe he's young and doesn't remember the 90's?


----------



## TheDarkPrince

Bulls fan since:1984
Favorite Bull (of all-time):Jordan, followed by Ho Grant
Favorite Bull (current): Noc
Least favorite Bull (of all-time):Brad Sellers, Rodney McCray
Least favorite Bull (current):Kirk Hinrich
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible:Many Jordan posters
Unforgeta-Bull event:1st NBA title, and sweeping the Pistons


----------



## mvP to the Wee

NewAgeBaller said:


> no way.. :laugh:
> 
> You like Tyrus over MJ, Pippen, Rodman, Kukoc....etc?? I know its an opinion-based question but I didn't think anyone liked Tyrus _that_ much..


I started watching the Bulls in 2003. First game was Bulls at Orlando. One of Bill Cartwright's, Jalen Rose's, and Donyell Marshall's final games. Never watched one Bulls game with MJ Pip, etc...


----------



## chibull

giusd said:


> Bulls fan since: 1971
> Favorite Bull (of all-time): Bob "butter bean" Love
> Favorite Bull (current): Noci
> Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ricky Sober
> Least favorite Bull (current): none
> Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: I have all three wheaties boxes from the bulls first three championships.
> Unforgeta-Bull event Bull home game number six versus Protland when they were down 14 pts to start the 4th quarter.
> 
> david


WOW! Must be so exciting to watch the feisty Bulls; Jerry Sloan, Bob Love, Norm Van Lier & Chet Walker play. Unfortunately for me, I can only read those old school stories from the web and catch a couple of clips from NBA TV. What era do you like most then?


----------



## animalthugism

Bulls fan since: 1988

Favorite Bull (of all-time): Toni Kukoc (MJ/Scottie too obvious)

Favorite Bull (current): Ben Gordon

Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Dickey Simpkins

Least favorite Bull (current): Larry Hughes

Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: 1993 NBA Finals Topps basketball card w/ MJ, Scottie, Grant, and BJ walking back to the bench together...

Unforgeta-Bull event: Sweeping the Pistons in the 1991 playoffs... Finally got over that hump baby!!! In dominating fashion....


----------



## DaBabyBullz

Bulls fan since: 1990 or so, when I had just recently discovered the NBA
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Jordan, Pippen, Paxson, Grant, Chandler
Favorite Bull (current): Hinrich, Tyrus, Rose
Most Hated Bull (of all-time): Starks, Benedict Wallace, Duchump
Most Hated Bull (current): Noah hands down
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Collectible MJ plates
Unforgeta-Bull event: A game I went to in the United Center in '96 and Paxson nailing the 3 to end the series against the Suns.


----------



## Wishbone

Bulls fan since: Don't remember exactly - but about '89 or '90

Favorite Bull (of all-time): #23 of course, but also BJ Armstrong

Favorite Bull (current): none, unfortunately. last season was such a huge disappointment, that I can't honestly say I really really like anyone on the roster... got some high hopes for Rose though. After that, maybe Thabo.

Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Too many to name. Starks, Matt Maloney, Rusty LaRue, Bryce Drew, Roy Rogers, Corey Benjamin, Dalibor, Dragon Tarlac, the list goes on and on.
Least favorite Bull (current): Either Gordon or Hughes
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: #23 Jersey with the 'Chicago' script on the front.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Ugh. The Phantom Foul in '94 sticks with me a little too strongly. But on a more positive note: Bobby Hanson nailin the 3 in game 6 of '92 finals to start the run.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls fan since: They came into the NBA as an expansion team

Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ

Favorite Bull (current): Deng. I too have high hopes for Rose in the long term.

Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Stacy King! I expected much more from him than he gave us. 

Least favorite Bull (current): I dont have one right now. Was Duhon. He wasnt a bad player, he is what he is, and he was my least favorite. I dont have one now. 

Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Dont collect

Unforgeta-Bull event: When MJ hit the jumper over Ehlo in the late 80's during the playoffs. You know the one, he hits it, then makes several punching gestures and Brad Sellers gives him a huge hug.


----------



## Bulls2300

Bulls fan since: born
Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ, Rodman
Favorite Bull (current): Deng, Thabo
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Eddy Curry
Least favorite Bull (current): Tyrus Thomas (until he starts producing, improving)
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Rodman Jersey
Unforgeta-Bull event: MJ's last shot, getting the 1st draft pick against the odds this year (hopefully Rose gets to Deron Williams, Chris Paul level)


----------



## jimmy

...


----------



## chibull

truebluefan said:


> Bulls fan since: They came into the NBA as an expansion team
> 
> Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ
> 
> Favorite Bull (current): Deng. I too have high hopes for Rose in the long term.
> 
> Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Stacy King! I expected much more from him than he gave us.
> 
> Least favorite Bull (current): I dont have one right now. Was Duhon. He wasnt a bad player, he is what he is, and he was my least favorite. I dont have one now.
> 
> Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Dont collect
> 
> Unforgeta-Bull event: When MJ hit the jumper over Ehlo in the late 80's during the playoffs. You know the one, he hits it, then makes several punching gestures and Brad Sellers gives him a huge hug.


Mr. truebluefan, can we make this sticky please? 

In itself, I believe the 1st season of the Bulls is very memorable since they are the only team in any American Pro Sports history to enter the Playoffs in their first season. Pretty memora-BULL huh?!


----------



## truebluefan

chibull said:


> Mr. truebluefan, can we make this sticky please?
> 
> In itself, I believe the 1st season of the Bulls is very memorable since they are the only team in any American Pro Sports history to enter the Playoffs in their first season. Pretty memora-BULL huh?!


Yes indeed! We made the playoffs in our first season! Amazing.


----------



## GrayFan34

Bulls fan since: 1997
Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ
Favorite Bull (current): a tie between Deng and Gray
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Bill Cartwright
Least favorite Bull (current): John Paxson the GM
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: A 3 inch thick MJ poster that my grandpa got me a few years ago.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Seeing Steve Kerr hit the game winner in game 6 of the 97 nba finals and then seeing Kukoc steel the inbounds pass and tipping it to pippen for the dunk at the buzzer to make it a 90-86 victory for the bulls and their 5th nba championship.


----------



## DNKO

Bulls fan since: 1991
Favorite Bull (of all-time): MJ
Favorite Bull (current): Rose/Gordon 
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): I never really liked Will Perdue
Least favorite Bull (current): Noah
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: 
couple of them...








You all know what this is...









Autograph from Toni, Starter jack from Niketown in Chi..too bad the Starter went outta business..

Unforgeta-Bull event: 1998 Finals shot, I watched it with my pops and I almost got teared up cos it was a end of a fairytale that I didn't ever want to end...


----------



## thebizkit69u

First of all I doubt the guy who voted Tyrus Thomas as his all time favorite really feels that way, or atleast I hope he doesnt.

Bulls fan since: life but only remember as far back as 1992
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Jordan duh.
Favorite Bull (current): Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Tied between Ben Wallace, Brent Barry and John Starks
Least favorite Bull (current): Tyrus Thomas and Joakim Noah.
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Used tickets
Unforgeta-Bull event: Jordans last shot as a Chicago bull in the NBA finals.
All time favorite coach - Phil Jackson
Least favorite Coach - Vinny Del ***** and Jim Boyland
Favorite trade - Purdue for Rodman
Least favorite trade- Elton Brand for Tyson Chandler


----------



## thebizkit69u

Hey DNKO thats not a bad price now adays for a burger and a pint lol. I allways wanted to eat at Jordans was it good?


----------



## DNKO

thebizkit69u said:


> Hey DNKO thats not a bad price now adays for a burger and a pint lol. I allways wanted to eat at Jordans was it good?


You're from Chi town and you've never been there? Oh man...foul ball! 

Naw it wasn't me there, my pops was in Chicago in 1995 and I was extra emotional lol cos MJ went batting so I said to my pops that he better not come home without some prizes.

I got pics of the place, and a menu...I will post some valuable things up, when my bloggy thing gets going...


----------



## thebizkit69u

DNKO said:


> You're from Chi town and you've never been there? Oh man...foul ball!
> 
> Naw it wasn't me there, my pops was in Chicago in 1995 and I was extra emotional lol cos MJ went batting so I said to my pops that he better not come home without some prizes.
> 
> I got pics of the place, and a menu...I will post some valuable things up, when my bloggy thing gets going...


Grew up pretty poor, a trip to downtown for dinner at a restaurant was probably out of my price range, almost still is with parking and all that crap.


----------



## Pay Ton

Bulls fan since: As long as I can remember, although my first memory of a Bulls game is 1992 Finals Game 6 when we clinched in Portland if I'm not mistaken.
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Jordan
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): John Starks
Least favorite Bull (current): Aaron Gray
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: The Chicago Sun Times Newspaper from when the Bulls won their first championship. Has the complete breakdown of games 1-5. Pretty cool to look back on.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Father's Day...Game 6 versus the Sonics. Bulls are champs again. Jordan grabs the ball and cries.


----------



## eternal_now

Bulls fan since: 1991
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen
Favorite Bull (current): Kirk Hinrich
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Larry Hughes
Least favorite Bull (current): none since Larry Hughes is out now
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: My Spalding Bulls basketball who was stolen from me, my 3 peat memorabilia baseball cap(stolen from me), MJ magazine by Tower Sports Philippines which I lost.. 
Unforgeta-Bull event: the Championships and the return to the playoffs in 04..

theres the shot in Cleveland...

playoff battles against the Knicks..

Finally beating the crap out of the Pistons in 91..

a lot of memories my friends..

Go Bulls!


----------



## Wynn

*Bulls fan since:* 1989 -- when they beat that punk Isaiah and the Bad Girls.
*Favorite Bull (of all-time):* Jason Caffey -- am also a BAMA fan.
*Favorite Bull (current):* Brad Miller -- definitely the EFFECTIVE BIG we needed!
*Least favorite Bull (of all-time):* Tim Thomas -- hated him the first time, still hate him.
*Least favorite Bull (current):* Tim Thomas -- hated him the first time, still hate him.

Go Bull!


----------



## RSP83

*Bulls fan since:* 1989
*Favorite Bull (of all-time):* Toni Kukoc
*Favorite Bull (current):* Derrick Rose
*Least favorite Bull (of all-time):* toss up between Eddie Robinson and Larry Hughes
*Least favorite Bull (current):* Luol Deng
*Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible:* Bulls 1992 back-to-back championship full team caricature t-shirt
*Unforgeta-Bull event:* First championship was always the sweetest. I was in the airport with my family waiting for our flight somewhere. I watched the first quarter at home and luckily when I got to the airport the 4th quarter just started. I got to see the game until the end and the post game celebration. The view of Mike holding on to the trophy and crying in the locker room is something that will stay with me forever.


----------



## DNKO

I just scanned some of my old pics.

Well...just to show you my Bulls love is everlasting 









Starter jacket from Niketown, my pops picked it up when he was visiting Chicago in 1995, I absolutely love it. Also, autograph from Tony.









11 years old...









...I carried my basketball everywhere...even to places like this...just in case I find a hoop...









12 years old, summer, going to the store or something 









12 years old, summer, having fun, in the best t-shirt ever made, the celebration of the 4th ring...









2000 playing basketball all day and skipping school, I actually had shorts under those tear away pants...and yes I did tear them up before game LOL


Hope it's OK to post pics like this - if not, delete.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Nice pics. Too bad I really could have cared less for basketball back in the Jordan days. Big big soccer fan back then.


----------



## PerfectionAJ

Bulls fan since: 1991 when I first started watching basketball as a little kid
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Probably Starks or Ben Wallace
Least favorite Bull (current): John Salmons as he hasn't been producing anywhere near the form he had last season when we got him
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: MJ rookie card
Unforgeta-Bull event: Any of the championships and our playoff series against Boston from last season just awesome.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK

Bulls fan since: Birth. (I'm not listing my age)
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Michael Jeffrey Jordan
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Martell Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Jalen Anthony One Dimensional Rose
Least favorite Bull (current): Jerome James (seriously WTF? Pax)
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Autographed Alternate (Black) Dennis Rodman jersey #91
Unforgeta-Bull event: Charles Smith(NYK) up for the shot, BLOCKED by Grant, Smith rebounds, STRIPPED by Michael, BLOCKED by Pippen (twice). Bulls regain possession. BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN!!! OWNED...


----------



## marquee.mack

Bulls fan since: 1990s
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Jordan & Pippen
Favorite Bull (current): Rose & Hinrich
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): none
Least favorite Bull (current): none
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: my Bulls NBA cards collection featuring all players, coaches, etc. with cards (199)
Unforgeta-Bull event: MJ's "the last shot" of 1998


----------



## BullySixChicago

chibull said:


> Hi Guys, let's tell something about our favorites and preferences on our Chicago Bulls;
> 
> Bulls fan since:
> Favorite Bull (of all-time):
> Favorite Bull (current):
> Least favorite Bull (of all-time):
> Least favorite Bull (current):
> Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible:
> Unforgeta-Bull event:
> 
> Go Bulls!


Bull fan since: 1966 very first season
Favorite Bull (of all-time) Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen, Bob Love and Guy Rodgers
Favorite current bull: Rose and Noah
Least favorite Bull: None
Least favorite current Jerome james 
Favorite Bull memorabilia all my stuff having all the Bulls games on tape from 1987 to 98
Unfrogeta-bull event: 72-10 season all 6 titles


----------



## Dornado

BullySixChicago said:


> Bull fan since: 1966 very first season
> Favorite Bull (of all-time) Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen, Bob Love and Guy Rodgers
> Favorite current bull: Rose and Noah
> Least favorite Bull: None
> Least favorite current Jerome james
> Favorite Bull memorabilia all my stuff having all the Bulls games on tape from 1987 to 98
> Unfrogeta-bull event: 72-10 season all 6 titles


BullySix, welcome aboard!

You really have all of the Bulls games tapes from '87-'98?? That's incredible. Don't be a stranger, our (once mighty, and now smaller... but soon to be mighty again) community will likely benefit from your thoughts.


----------



## BullySixChicago

Dornado said:


> BullySix, welcome aboard!
> 
> You really have all of the Bulls games tapes from '87-'98?? That's incredible. Don't be a stranger, our (once mighty, and now smaller... but soon to be mighty again) community will likely benefit from your thoughts.


Yes I do right now I am transferring them to DVD so they can last longer, I have the last 2 years of Derrick Roses season that I am dvd them now. I had the 99- until 2007 but I just could stand how they played oh I kept the sweep of the heat.Oh I like sites that allow fans to voice their opinion with other fans on their team.


----------



## theokuang

Bulls fan since: 1996
Favorite Bulls (of all-time): MJ and Scottie 
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): N/A
Least favorite Bull (current): N/A
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: new revolution30 jersey
Unforgeta-Bull event: 72-10 season


----------



## jnrjr79

theokuang said:


> Bulls fan since: 1996
> Favorite Bulls (of all-time): MJ and Scottie
> Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
> Least favorite Bull (of all-time): N/A
> Least favorite Bull (current): N/A
> Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: new revolution30 jersey
> Unforgeta-Bull event: 72-10 season



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ron Cey

Bulls fan since: 1986

Favorite Bull (of all-time): Scottie Pippen

Favorite Bull (current): Luol Deng

Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ben Wallace or Jalen Rose

Least favorite Bull (current): It is all gradations of like. I guess Boozer. 

Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Not really a collector

Unforgeta-Bull event: Jordan dropping 63 points on the Celtics, which is also the first Bulls game I ever saw.


----------



## jnrjr79

Ron Cey said:


> Bulls fan since: 1986
> 
> Favorite Bull (of all-time): Scottie Pippen
> 
> Favorite Bull (current): Luol Deng
> 
> Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ben Wallace or Jalen Rose
> 
> Least favorite Bull (current): It is all gradations of like. I guess Boozer.
> 
> Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Not really a collector
> 
> Unforgeta-Bull event: Jordan dropping 63 points on the Celtics, which is also the first Bulls game I ever saw.



Good to see you again, Penguin!


----------



## Ron Cey

jnrjr79 said:


> Good to see you again, Penguin!


You too. Go Bulls.


----------



## Good Hope

Ron Cey said:


> Bulls fan since: 1986
> 
> Favorite Bull (of all-time): Scottie Pippen
> 
> Favorite Bull (current): Luol Deng
> 
> Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ben Wallace or Jalen Rose
> 
> Least favorite Bull (current): It is all gradations of like. I guess Boozer.
> 
> Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Not really a collector
> 
> Unforgeta-Bull event: Jordan dropping 63 points on the Celtics, which is also the first Bulls game I ever saw.


You know, I like Luol and all...but there's this Derrick Rose guy...? And there was that Jordan guy...?  Anyway, your taste is for glue guys, which is very cool.


----------



## caseyrh

I don't think I ever did this so Ill give it a go now.

Bulls fan since: 1995 ish (I was young and a front-runner always followed the bulls but somewhere around then was when I became a real fan)
Favorite Bulls (of all-time): Jordan
Favorite Bull (current): Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ben Wallace
Least favorite Bull (current): Boozer (I like him though, just sometimes his effort is lacking)
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: I got some old MJ posters that I still put on my walls. (cheesy as it is)
Unforgeta-Bull event: This season... it's always this season.


----------



## jnrjr79

It looks like I never did this myself. Here goes.

Bulls fan since: 1988 
Favorite Bulls (of all-time): Jordan (though the more you learn about the guy, the more of a d-bag he can seem like sometimes)
Favorite Bull (current): Noah
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Tough question. Relative to expectations, probably Eddy Curry.
Least favorite Bull (current): Bogans
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: I'm not much of a memorabilia guy, though I do like the Noah and Boozer bobbleheads from this season.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Probably the Jordan last-second layup side change vs. the Lakers


----------



## Ron Cey

Good Hope said:


> You know, I like Luol and all...but there's this Derrick Rose guy...? And there was that Jordan guy...?  Anyway, your taste is for glue guys, which is very cool.


My favorite player isn't necessarily the best player. And I think Jordon is a huge ass hole. I appreciate him, but he doesn't even sniff my "favorite" players list.

I do tend to gravitate towards the glue-ish guys though, I suppose. I was a big fan of Hinrich and Thabo too. Also, my favorite thing to watch in a basketball game is defense, which probably explains a little of my preferences as well.


----------



## BenDengGo

Bulls fan since: 1992
Favorite Bull (of all-time): jordan, pippen, rodman
Favorite Bull (current): rose, noah, korver, asik
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): starks, wallace
Least favorite Bull (current): -
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: nike "no bull" poster with mj, pip and rodman
Unforgeta-Bull event: staying up midnight-early morning to watch game 6 of 1997 finals


----------



## Sugashane

Fan since - 1991 I still remember my Halloween costume as a Bulls player
All time- Jordan (Fav other than big three - Kukoc)
Now- Rose then Noah
Least Fav All-Time- Will Perdue
Now- None
Best Collectable- Jordan Cards and Commemerative Plates
Best Memory- Seeing Jordan returning to Chicago as a Wizard. The last time I saw him.


----------



## Good Hope

Sugashane said:


> Fan since - 1991 I still remember my Halloween costume as a Bulls player
> All time- Jordan (Fav other than big three - Kukoc)
> Now- Rose then Noah
> Least Fav All-Time- Will Perdue
> Now- None
> Best Collectable- Jordan Cards and Commemerative Plates
> Best Memory- Seeing Jordan returning to Chicago as a Wizard. The last time I saw him.


Like your username! Welcome, and have fun. Looks like a good ride through the playoffs is waiting. New plates to be bought, perhaps?


----------



## Good Hope

Ron Cey said:


> My favorite player isn't necessarily the best player. And I think Jordon is a huge ass hole. I appreciate him, but he doesn't even sniff my "favorite" players list.
> 
> I do tend to gravitate towards the glue-ish guys though, I suppose. I was a big fan of Hinrich and Thabo too. Also, my favorite thing to watch in a basketball game is defense, which probably explains a little of my preferences as well.


Yeah, he is. Hope Derrick can continue to stay away from those tendencies. But, it's hard to expect greatness without a few warts. 

Feel free to come by any time you get tired of the melodrama over "there"


----------



## jnrjr79

Good Hope said:


> Feel free to come by any time you get tired of the melodrama over "there"



Not to be confused with the Melo drama.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

I thought I should update mine since I got a few more years of being an NBA fan on me

Bulls fan since: 2003
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Derrick Rose
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Andres Nocioni
Least favorite Bull (current): Andres Nocioni
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Derrick Rose autographed basketball
Unforgeta-Bull event: Game 1 Bulls vs. Miami in last years playoffs


Not that big an update but I found a player I enjoy more than Tyrus


----------



## jaw2929

Bulls fan since: 1993
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Michael Jordan & Dennis Rodman
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Charles Oakley
Least favorite Bull (current): I don't know, Brewer? I like 'em all
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: DVD sets
Unforgeta-Bull event: The 1993 NBA Finals Game 6 and of course the 1998 NBA Finals Game 6


----------



## Firefight

Never took the time to check this out... 


Bulls fan since: Went to my first game in 1984 and have been hooked since then...
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Hard not to say Michael... But Pippen right there.
Favorite Bull (current): Derrick Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): John Starks
Least favorite Bull (current): John Lucas III
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: Game worn Rodman jersey tossed to me in a game...
Unforgeta-Bull event: Going to Game 1 in the 1991 Finals was awesome.


----------



## Korab

Bulls fan since:
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Rose
Favorite Bull (current): Rose
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Kirk Hinrich
Least favorite Bull (current):Kirk Hinrich
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: I can't get any shit where I live.
Unforgeta-Bull event: Rose winning the MVP trophy.


----------



## King Joseus

Welcome! :cheers:

Did Kirk Hinrich kill your dog?


----------



## Korab

hahaha nope I just hate him i don't know why


----------



## BalllikeMike

Check this out 
⬇⬇⬇
https://ckk.ai/MichaelJ 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------



## thanhan

Bulls fan since: 1972
Favorite Bull (of all-time): Bob "butter bean" Love
Favorite Bull (current): Noci
Least favorite Bull (of all-time): Ricky Sober
Least favorite Bull (current): none
Favorite Bulls memorabilia / collectible: I have all three wheaties boxes from the bulls first three championships.
Unforgeta-Bull event Bull home game number six versus Protland when they were down 14 pts to start the 4th quarter.


----------

